# Social Events in the Algarve



## rober1t (Apr 14, 2009)

My wife Pat and I are keen to find out about social events in the Algarve, especially in and around the Albufeira area.
We have been living here now for about 6 months now and we love the place.
But we would like to extend our circle of friends.
Does anyone have any ideas?
We are not working and so we are able to attend day time or evening events.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

There is I beleive a group called International friend in your area.

The only contact I know of is Eileen England. 282 799 111

They do I think meet in the Silves area


----------



## rober1t (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks Siobhanwf. I will arrange for my wife Pat to call her to have a girl to girl chat.


----------

